# CPU is not at full power



## Burr3to (Nov 8, 2022)

I probably did something wrong at Throttlestop since then my CPU is not at full power when playing games. For example lol I usually had around 100-240 fps now i have at start of match 100 then constantly 70. CPU frequency drops from around 4.4 to 2.2. I use two "modes" when playing I uncheck "Disable Turbo" and check "Speed Shift EPP for 40" my cpu was really hot sometimes so that why Speed shift. Whent not playing I just click disable turbo and my fans lower noise too.
I need to use always full power when gaming I don't mind the temperature dunno how.

My CPU:
Caption: Intel64 Family 6 Model 165 Stepping 2
MaxClockSpeed =  2304  Name  = Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-10875H CPU @ 2.30GHz                                    
NumberOfCores  = 8
Status = OK


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 8, 2022)

Your screenshot shows that Disable Turbo is checked. I hope that is not your gaming profile. Post a screenshot of your gaming profile.

Turn on the Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes. Attach a log file to your next post. It will show how your computer is running while gaming. It will also confirm if you have Disable Turbo checked.

I prefer to always have the MMIO Lock box checked.


----------



## Burr3to (Nov 9, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your screenshot shows that Disable Turbo is checked. I hope that is not your gaming profile. Post a screenshot of your gaming profile.
> 
> Turn on the Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes. Attach a log file to your next post. It will show how your computer is running while gaming. It will also confirm if you have Disable Turbo checked.
> 
> I prefer to always have the MMIO Lock box checked.


So this is my game mode. and link to log https://pastebin.com/PyC9ZfyK.  Dont know why cpu not at fullpower all the time. Or how can i set it.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 9, 2022)

Burr3to said:


> how can i set it.


Try setting Speed Shift EPP on the main screen to 0 if you want full speed all of the time. Run another log file when set like this. That might help prevent the CPU speed from dropping but you said that this creates too much heat. 

Are you running any manufacturer's control software on your computer? Something like this might be causing the CPU MHz drops.


----------



## Burr3to (Nov 12, 2022)

I use Dragon center for fan control. I disabled Speed shift EPP and the log is here. https://pastebin.com/GQ5q9W69
Dragon center levels, CPU there is set to turbo. I thought I should just repaste?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 12, 2022)

Burr3to said:


> I disabled Speed shift EPP


Can you show me a screenshot of the main ThrottleStop window? You have to disable Speed Shift in the BIOS. If the BIOS enables Speed Shift, you cannot use ThrottleStop to disable it. Look for *SST* in green on the main screen to determine if Speed Shift is enabled or not.





If it shows SST in green and Speed Shift EPP is not checked, Dragon Center will control the EPP value. The new log file shows that might be the problem. I would temporarily uninstall Dragon Center to see if the CPU runs at full speed when only ThrottleStop is controlling the CPU. 

Dragon Center and ThrottleStop can interfere with each other. I have never used the two programs together. If you need to use Dragon Center for fan control, ThrottleStop might not have full control of your CPU.


----------



## Burr3to (Nov 13, 2022)

Thanks for the help I uninstalled Dragon center and CPU is running a lot better. I am now using the Throttle stop and silent option for fan control. Although I forgot I had on dragon center option for charging battery for max 50%.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 13, 2022)

Burr3to said:


> option for charging battery for max 50%


Some software that limits battery charging can cause a lot of performance issues. I do not recommend using any software that does not allow the battery to fully charge itself. I would rather replace a battery every few years than have to use a poorly performing laptop.


----------



## Burr3to (Nov 20, 2022)

Its doing it again  Maybe there a way to force cpu to run at max Ghz? because mine is constantly dropping.








						DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER2022-11- - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 20, 2022)

Burr3to said:


> Its doing it again


Was there an update recently where Dragon Center got reinstalled?

Some sort of control software has been installed on your computer. If you cannot completely remove it, you might have to install a clean version of Windows from Microsoft that does not include any unnecessary garbage from the manufacturer.

I use the Windows High Performance power plan and my CPU speed never drops below 5000 MHz whether my computer is idle or hard at work.


----------

